# Illegal's Right To Work



## Sonny Clark

*Vitter: AG Nominee Lynch's Claim Illegals Have 'Right' to Work in U.S. 'Just Absolutely Crazy'

 Speaking about Attorney General nominee Loretta Lynch’s statement that illegal aliens have the “right to work” in the United States, Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) said he was “astounded” by Lynch’s comments, calling them “crazy” and “just not true.”

During her confirmation hearing before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Lynch asserted that illegal aliens living in the United States shared the same right to work as U.S. citizens and legal residents.

Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.) asked Lynch during the hearing, “Who has more right to a job in this country" – citizens and legal permanent residents or illegal aliens?

“I believe that the right and the obligation to work is one that's shared by everyone in this country regardless of how they came here,” Lynch responded.

Vitter also said he was not surprised Lynch’s support for illegal aliens’ “right to work” in the United States did not get much airtime in the mainstream media last week.

“It doesn’t surprise me,” Vitter explained, adding that “the mainstream media has a history of not covering things or reporting things that are critical of the president’s agenda, and clearly it’s no different with this issue.”

Vitter AG Nominee Lynch s Claim Illegals Have Right to Work in U.S. Just Absolutely Crazy CNS News

Is our government working for us, or against us?



*


----------



## mudwhistle

Right now, against us.

You're a racist if you think otherwise.


----------



## Geaux4it

mudwhistle said:


> Right now, against us.
> 
> You're a racist if you think otherwise.



Yep- Being called a racist today is like a patriot of yesterday

-Geaux


----------



## EatMorChikin

She is just staying lockstep with Odumbo. And illegals do not have a right to work here, that is why we have e-verify, which obviously isn't being used correctly. Oaths of office have been broken over this issue and it's sickening.


----------



## the207life

Is it April 1st?


----------



## Geaux4it

Illegals don't have any rights whatsoever. That's why they are criminals who should be prosecuted and or deported

-Geaux


----------



## dblack

Geaux4it said:


> Illegals don't have any rights whatsoever. That's why they are criminals who should be prosecuted and or deported
> 
> -Geaux



Is it legal it own one? Or do that have to have papers?


----------



## Geaux4it

dblack said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals don't have any rights whatsoever. That's why they are criminals who should be prosecuted and or deported
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it legal it own one? Or do that have to have papers?
Click to expand...


Why would anyone want to own one? I despise lawlessness

-Geaux


----------



## Stephanie

What you are watching folks, it your "elitist" masters in  government  selling you and your country out right in front of your eyes

We have a record number of American citizens unemployed,  yet here they are telling YOU illegal invaders have the same rights as you

and you say nothing


----------



## Mr. President

Ridiculous


----------



## quorthon

Of course they stimulate the immigration for their economic needs, it's a practice of several european countries. Noone wants to do crap jobs except illiterate immigrants. But here's reverse side of the coin: they will gain more and more political power. It'll happen not soon, but our grandsons will see it.


----------



## Oldglory1

quorthon said:


> Of course they stimulate the immigration for their economic needs, it's a practice of several european countries. Noone wants to do crap jobs except illiterate immigrants. But here's reverse side of the coin: they will gain more and more political power. It'll happen not soon, but our grandsons will see it.



What crap jobs would those be?


----------



## quorthon

Oldglory1 said:


> What crap jobs would those be?


Washers/cleaners jobs, loading hands, jobs in agriculture/farming. By the way, immigrants are welcome in Army, maybe to bear arms is not a crap job but the percentage of immigrants in Army rises rather fast.


----------



## Oldglory1

quorthon said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What crap jobs would those be?
> 
> 
> 
> Washers/cleaners jobs, loading hands, jobs in agriculture/farming. By the way, immigrants are welcome in Army, maybe to bear arms is not a crap job but the percentage of immigrants in Army rises rather fast.
Click to expand...


Sans picking crops on a long term basis Americans have always done those other jobs so what are you talking about?   For crop picking we have unlimited visas for legal, foreign workers.   "Immigrants"?  I thought we were talking about illegal aliens.   Illegal aliens can't join our military.


----------



## danielpalos

Sonny Clark said:


> *Vitter: AG Nominee Lynch's Claim Illegals Have 'Right' to Work in U.S. 'Just Absolutely Crazy'
> 
> Speaking about Attorney General nominee Loretta Lynch’s statement that illegal aliens have the “right to work” in the United States, Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) said he was “astounded” by Lynch’s comments, calling them “crazy” and “just not true.”
> 
> During her confirmation hearing before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Lynch asserted that illegal aliens living in the United States shared the same right to work as U.S. citizens and legal residents.
> 
> Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.) asked Lynch during the hearing, “Who has more right to a job in this country" – citizens and legal permanent residents or illegal aliens?
> 
> “I believe that the right and the obligation to work is one that's shared by everyone in this country regardless of how they came here,” Lynch responded.
> 
> Vitter also said he was not surprised Lynch’s support for illegal aliens’ “right to work” in the United States did not get much airtime in the mainstream media last week.
> 
> “It doesn’t surprise me,” Vitter explained, adding that “the mainstream media has a history of not covering things or reporting things that are critical of the president’s agenda, and clearly it’s no different with this issue.”
> 
> Vitter AG Nominee Lynch s Claim Illegals Have Right to Work in U.S. Just Absolutely Crazy CNS News
> 
> Is our government working for us, or against us?
> 
> 
> *


Maybe the right is confusing felonies with misdemeanors.


----------



## danielpalos

Geaux4it said:


> Illegals don't have any rights whatsoever. That's why they are criminals who should be prosecuted and or deported
> 
> -Geaux


Even in Right to Work States?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stephanie said:


> What you are watching folks, it your "elitist" masters in  government  selling you and your country out right in front of your eyes
> 
> We have a record number of American citizens unemployed,  yet here they are telling YOU illegal invaders have the same rights as you
> 
> and you say nothing



  The only good thing I can say about the state our country is in is that I dont have any kids and I'll be dead long before it gets to bad.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

quorthon said:


> Of course they stimulate the immigration for their economic needs, it's a practice of several european countries. Noone wants to do crap jobs except illiterate immigrants. But here's reverse side of the coin: they will gain more and more political power. It'll happen not soon, but our grandsons will see it.



  You mean like all those machinist jobs,construction jobs,A/C jobs,mechanic jobs..are those jobs that Americans wont do?
    I seem to remember Americans doing those jobs twenty years ago.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

quorthon said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What crap jobs would those be?
> 
> 
> 
> Washers/cleaners jobs, loading hands, jobs in agriculture/farming. By the way, immigrants are welcome in Army, maybe to bear arms is not a crap job but the percentage of immigrants in Army rises rather fast.
Click to expand...


  You obviously dont live where it's become a problem.
I've said this a dozen times here..
   I watched machine shops go from maybe 5% hispanic to over 75% in the last twenty years.
  So just stop with the jobs Americans wont do bullshit.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are watching folks, it your "elitist" masters in  government  selling you and your country out right in front of your eyes
> 
> We have a record number of American citizens unemployed,  yet here they are telling YOU illegal invaders have the same rights as you
> 
> and you say nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing I can say about the state our country is in is that I dont have any kids and I'll be dead long before it gets to bad.
Click to expand...


Here is the current state of our country:

The *United States* is the world's largest national economy, representing 22% of nominal global GDP and 17% of global GDP (PPP).[23][24][25][26][27][28] The United States' GDP was estimated to be $17.711 trillion as of Q4 2014.
Source: Economy of the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

It is one reason why some on the left believe some on the right merely soothsay doomsdays for free or on contingency, while some on the left believe in the fiscal responsibility and the fiscal sincerity of doomsday tax rates.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are watching folks, it your "elitist" masters in  government  selling you and your country out right in front of your eyes
> 
> We have a record number of American citizens unemployed,  yet here they are telling YOU illegal invaders have the same rights as you
> 
> and you say nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing I can say about the state our country is in is that I dont have any kids and I'll be dead long before it gets to bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the current state of our country:
> 
> The *United States* is the world's largest national economy, representing 22% of nominal global GDP and 17% of global GDP (PPP).[23][24][25][26][27][28] The United States' GDP was estimated to be $17.711 trillion as of Q4 2014.
> Source: Economy of the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> It is one reason why some on the left believe some on the right merely soothsay doomsdays for free on on contingency, while some on the left believe in the fiscal responsibility and the fiscal sincerity of doomsday tax rates.
Click to expand...


       And those days are coming.
   There is no way in hell we can keep spending like we are and not have a total collapse.
     And judging by the actions of both sides of the aisle,they know it's coming.


----------



## Stephanie

I found this comment interesting:
Once upon a time, a great nation had laws of sovereignty, now it's is a wasteland created by progressive-liberals and rhinos, that is now a boarderless society of autocrats, thieves and thugs.
It used to be called America, now it's called ?

with the article from:
Obama Expands Immigration Via Border Security Plan The Daily Caller


we are now witnessing :


----------



## Moonglow

Stephanie said:


> I found this comment interesting:
> Once upon a time, a great nation had laws of sovereignty, now it's is a wasteland created by progressive-liberals and rhinos, that is now a boarderless society of autocrats, thieves and thugs.
> It used to be called America, now it's called ?
> 
> with the article from:
> Obama Expands Immigration Via Border Security Plan The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> we are now witnessing :


That's is almost as snappy as Reagancide.............


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stephanie said:


> I found this comment interesting:
> Once upon a time, a great nation had laws of sovereignty, now it's is a wasteland created by progressive-liberals and rhinos, that is now a boarderless society of autocrats, thieves and thugs.
> It used to be called America, now it's called ?
> 
> with the article from:
> Obama Expands Immigration Via Border Security Plan The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> we are now witnessing :



     Than you have this little gem.....
Obama Immigration Will Drown Conservatism The Daily Caller


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are watching folks, it your "elitist" masters in  government  selling you and your country out right in front of your eyes
> 
> We have a record number of American citizens unemployed,  yet here they are telling YOU illegal invaders have the same rights as you
> 
> and you say nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing I can say about the state our country is in is that I dont have any kids and I'll be dead long before it gets to bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the current state of our country:
> 
> The *United States* is the world's largest national economy, representing 22% of nominal global GDP and 17% of global GDP (PPP).[23][24][25][26][27][28] The United States' GDP was estimated to be $17.711 trillion as of Q4 2014.
> Source: Economy of the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> It is one reason why some on the left believe some on the right merely soothsay doomsdays for free on on contingency, while some on the left believe in the fiscal responsibility and the fiscal sincerity of doomsday tax rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those days are coming.
> There is no way in hell we can keep spending like we are and not have a total collapse.
> And judging by the actions of both sides of the aisle,they know it's coming.
Click to expand...

Why such a sad lack of Faith in Capitalism, person on the right?


----------



## danielpalos

Stephanie said:


> I found this comment interesting:
> Once upon a time, a great nation had laws of sovereignty, now it's is a wasteland created by progressive-liberals and rhinos, that is now a boarderless society of autocrats, thieves and thugs.
> It used to be called America, now it's called ?
> 
> with the article from:
> Obama Expands Immigration Via Border Security Plan The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> we are now witnessing :


We have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are watching folks, it your "elitist" masters in  government  selling you and your country out right in front of your eyes
> 
> We have a record number of American citizens unemployed,  yet here they are telling YOU illegal invaders have the same rights as you
> 
> and you say nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing I can say about the state our country is in is that I dont have any kids and I'll be dead long before it gets to bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the current state of our country:
> 
> The *United States* is the world's largest national economy, representing 22% of nominal global GDP and 17% of global GDP (PPP).[23][24][25][26][27][28] The United States' GDP was estimated to be $17.711 trillion as of Q4 2014.
> Source: Economy of the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> It is one reason why some on the left believe some on the right merely soothsay doomsdays for free on on contingency, while some on the left believe in the fiscal responsibility and the fiscal sincerity of doomsday tax rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those days are coming.
> There is no way in hell we can keep spending like we are and not have a total collapse.
> And judging by the actions of both sides of the aisle,they know it's coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why such a sad lack of Faith in Capitalism, person on the right?
Click to expand...




 Oh I have faith in capitalism ...I also have complete confidence in the ability of the left and rinos to fuck it up.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are watching folks, it your "elitist" masters in  government  selling you and your country out right in front of your eyes
> 
> We have a record number of American citizens unemployed,  yet here they are telling YOU illegal invaders have the same rights as you
> 
> and you say nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing I can say about the state our country is in is that I dont have any kids and I'll be dead long before it gets to bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the current state of our country:
> 
> The *United States* is the world's largest national economy, representing 22% of nominal global GDP and 17% of global GDP (PPP).[23][24][25][26][27][28] The United States' GDP was estimated to be $17.711 trillion as of Q4 2014.
> Source: Economy of the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> It is one reason why some on the left believe some on the right merely soothsay doomsdays for free on on contingency, while some on the left believe in the fiscal responsibility and the fiscal sincerity of doomsday tax rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those days are coming.
> There is no way in hell we can keep spending like we are and not have a total collapse.
> And judging by the actions of both sides of the aisle,they know it's coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why such a sad lack of Faith in Capitalism, person on the right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have faith in capitalism ...I also have complete confidence in the ability of the left and rinos to fuck it up.
Click to expand...

What I understand you to say, is that even the right can't seem to find Good capitalists who can make more money, even with recourse to an official Mint.


----------



## Stephanie

This is a picture of Obama's promise to Transform AMERCIA
He just hid from you how he planned on doing it. stand and speak up or forever hold yourself accountable


----------



## danielpalos

Stephanie said:


> This is a picture of Obama's promise to Transform AMERCIA
> He just hid from you how he planned on doing it. stand and speak up or forever hold yourself accountable


Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?  Is the right ignorant of the legal fact that we have a Commerce Clause.


----------



## Geaux4it

danielpalos said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals don't have any rights whatsoever. That's why they are criminals who should be prosecuted and or deported
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Even in Right to Work States?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## danielpalos

How does that work with our Commerce Clause and the fact that the several States have no Constitutional basis to care if someone is from out of State or from out of state?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

'Speaking about Attorney General nominee Loretta Lynch’s statement that illegal aliens have the “right to work” in the United States, Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) said he was “astounded” by Lynch’s comments, calling them “crazy” and “just not true.”'

This is a lie, Lynch said no such thing. 

The proof is in the transcript of the actual exchange at the bottom of the page of the article linked in the OP.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.


----------



## Stephanie

Our own governments are allowing illegal invaders to get drivers licenses, giving them work permits, etc etc

why do you think that is? we have MILLIONS OF LEGAL citizens out of work.

think about it folks. you better start waking up


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> Our own governments are allowing illegal invaders to get drivers licenses, giving them work permits, etc etc
> 
> why do you think that is? we have MILLIONS OF LEGAL citizens out of work.
> 
> think about it folks. you better start waking up




And you live on government benefits and live in  trailer park


----------



## Oldglory1

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our own governments are allowing illegal invaders to get drivers licenses, giving them work permits, etc etc
> 
> why do you think that is? we have MILLIONS OF LEGAL citizens out of work.
> 
> think about it folks. you better start waking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you live on government benefits and live in  trailer park
Click to expand...


No, that  would be the illegal alien invaders living several families in a trailer subsidizing  their low waged jobs with welfare freebies thru their numerous anchor babies.   Which Americans  pay for thru their taxes while they watch the wages drop for their blue-collared jobs because illegals and their greedy employers are both breaking the law.


----------



## danielpalos

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'Speaking about Attorney General nominee Loretta Lynch’s statement that illegal aliens have the “right to work” in the United States, Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) said he was “astounded” by Lynch’s comments, calling them “crazy” and “just not true.”'
> 
> This is a lie, Lynch said no such thing.
> 
> The proof is in the transcript of the actual exchange at the bottom of the page of the article linked in the OP.



Just the right practicing their "gospel Truth".


----------



## danielpalos

Delta4Embassy said:


> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.


It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.  

States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.

States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

danielpalos said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
Click to expand...


Seems to me we have duplicative and redunant laws. The Federal, and the States. If Federal law always trumps State law when they conflict, why have state laws at all?


----------



## danielpalos

Stephanie said:


> Our own governments are allowing illegal invaders to get drivers licenses, giving them work permits, etc etc
> 
> why do you think that is? we have MILLIONS OF LEGAL citizens out of work.
> 
> think about it folks. you better start waking up


Nope; we have a Commerce Clause--why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our own governments are allowing illegal invaders to get drivers licenses, giving them work permits, etc etc
> 
> why do you think that is? we have MILLIONS OF LEGAL citizens out of work.
> 
> think about it folks. you better start waking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you live on government benefits and live in  trailer park
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that  would be the illegal alien invaders living several families in a trailer subsidizing  their low waged jobs with welfare freebies thru their numerous anchor babies.   Which Americans  pay for thru their taxes while they watch the wages drop for their blue-collared jobs because illegals and their greedy employers are both breaking the law.
Click to expand...

We have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?


----------



## danielpalos

Delta4Embassy said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me we have duplicative and redunant laws. The Federal, and the States. If Federal law always trumps State law when they conflict, why have state laws at all?
Click to expand...

Because we have States and States have rights and powers; it is part of the federal doctrine of separation of powers.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

danielpalos said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me we have duplicative and redunant laws. The Federal, and the States. If Federal law always trumps State law when they conflict, why have state laws at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have States and States have rights and powers; it is part of the federal doctrine of separation of powers.
Click to expand...


That's just a convoluted way of saying "because the paperwork says so."  I'm more interested in the rationale that led to the paperwork. 

As with being a Jew, wondering why pork is forbidden when it's so yummy. I get the scriptural prohibition, but I"d like an explanation. Are we somehow vulnerable geneticly to pork?


----------



## danielpalos

Delta4Embassy said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to me we have duplicative and redunant laws. The Federal, and the States. If Federal law always trumps State law when they conflict, why have state laws at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have States and States have rights and powers; it is part of the federal doctrine of separation of powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a convoluted way of saying "because the paperwork says so."  I'm more interested in the rationale that led to the paperwork.
> 
> As with being a Jew, wondering why pork is forbidden when it's so yummy. I get the scriptural prohibition, but I"d like an explanation. Are we somehow vulnerable geneticly to pork?
Click to expand...

The federal doctrine is in the Federalist Papers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.

Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
Click to expand...


Imaginary line?  Jaywalking?   LOL! Doesn't matter how you try to smooth over what they do.   It is against the law to come here illegally and therefore must be deported.      You can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

We take away a felons' right to vote in most places. Yet we give an illegal alien (presumedly commiting felonies to get here illegally) the right to vote. How's that make sense?

We deny felons the right to profit from their crimes via books, movies, etc. Yet we allow illegal immigrants to profit from their crime getting jobs, housing, government documents, etc.

I could give a crap where people live, or where they go, but as a matter of law I'm confused.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller



I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

I'd rather not hear about either.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

I know enough people, Americans, who can't even get a min. wage job, because of odumbo's  'illegals come first" policies.


----------



## JoeMoma

Of course illegals have a right to work........just not here in the USA.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
Click to expand...



  So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
    Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.


----------



## Oldglory1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
Click to expand...


So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oldglory1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...



Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
   So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
    Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imaginary line?  Jaywalking?   LOL! Doesn't matter how you try to smooth over what they do.   It is against the law to come here illegally and therefore must be deported.      You can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig.
Click to expand...

It is a misdemeanor not a felony.


----------



## danielpalos

Delta4Embassy said:


> We take away a felons' right to vote in most places. Yet we give an illegal alien (presumedly commiting felonies to get here illegally) the right to vote. How's that make sense?
> 
> We deny felons the right to profit from their crimes via books, movies, etc. Yet we allow illegal immigrants to profit from their crime getting jobs, housing, government documents, etc.
> 
> I could give a crap where people live, or where they go, but as a matter of law I'm confused.


Nope: "jaywalking" across an imaginary State line is only a misdemeanor.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
Click to expand...

dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
Click to expand...


   Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
Click to expand...

Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
Click to expand...


  You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
  You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
Click to expand...

dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
Click to expand...


  Who.gives.a.fuck!!!
Americans are losing jobs to illegals. That is the problem!!
  American money sent back to mexico is second only to oil in the mexican economy.
And the American people get nothing but low wages and fewer jobs in return.
   The only people who benefit are the mexicans the mexican government and our government...the American people are getting the shaft. PERIOD!
   How about we charge a 20% tax on all monies sent to mexico,because they sure as hell aren't spending the money here and benefiting our economy.
   You're giving our country away to people who dont give a shit about America or what it means to be an American.
   Thats traitorous behavior.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
Click to expand...


We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who.gives.a.fuck!!!
> Americans are losing jobs to illegals. That is the problem!!
> American money sent back to mexico is second only to oil in the mexican economy.
> And the American people get nothing but low wages and fewer jobs in return.
> The only people who benefit are the mexicans the mexican government and our government...the American people are getting the shaft. PERIOD!
> How about we charge a 20% tax on all monies sent to mexico,because they sure as hell aren't spending the money here and benefiting our economy.
> You're giving our country away to people who dont give a shit about America or what it means to be an American.
> Thats traitorous behavior.
Click to expand...

what do you mean, who gives a fuck?!  Any person who lays any claim to fiscal forms of responsibility, should give a fuck just on general principle. We should not be running massive deficits if we were busier engaged in Commerce, with our Commerce Clause.


----------



## Oldglory1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
Click to expand...


Obama is not my boy.    I never voted for him.   So it's alright for you to take advantage of corruption in our government to increase your selfish profits while breaking the law?  That makes you just as much of anti-American POS as he is!    If it were up to you you'd hire Americans?   Why isn't it up to you whom you hire?


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imaginary line?  Jaywalking?   LOL! Doesn't matter how you try to smooth over what they do.   It is against the law to come here illegally and therefore must be deported.      You can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a misdemeanor not a felony.
Click to expand...


So what?    They are still in violation of our immigration laws and subject to deportation.   Many of them have been deported but they came back and that is a felony.   It is a felony to work with a fake or stolen ID or to work under the table while evading income taxes also.  Is that enough felonies for you?


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
Click to expand...


War on illegals?    By seeking justice on American lawbreakers is that a war on them also?  WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We take away a felons' right to vote in most places. Yet we give an illegal alien (presumedly commiting felonies to get here illegally) the right to vote. How's that make sense?
> 
> We deny felons the right to profit from their crimes via books, movies, etc. Yet we allow illegal immigrants to profit from their crime getting jobs, housing, government documents, etc.
> 
> I could give a crap where people live, or where they go, but as a matter of law I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope: "jaywalking" across an imaginary State line is only a misdemeanor.[/QUOTE
> There is no imaginary line and they aren't jaywalking you POS!
Click to expand...


----------



## Darkwind

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
Click to expand...

Who cares what you don't want to hear.  You make things up and then poo-poo how they believe this crap.

In case you missed it, a misdemeanor is a crime.  It comes with a set of actions that are called punishments.

Also, the Federalist papers are not laws, they are debates that occurred between the countries founders that help us understand what they were thinking at the time of incorporation.

The commerce clause and capitalism will work just fine once the impediments to their functioning are removed.


----------



## Wyld Kard

*Illegal's Right To Work*

Not in America, they don't!


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?
Click to expand...

not the same Thing.  We do have a Commerce Clause.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our border and not solving our illegal problem, with our Commerce Clause?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how if you're in a country illegally, you can then do legal things like get a driver's license, employment (filing tax withholding documents et al.,) and other legal things. Shouldn't all that be illegal too if the start of your seeking legal documents was itself illegal? How it works in other areas of law as when a thief steals property, gets caught and prosecuted, they can't then sell movie rights to their story profiting from their crime like. Seems like we allow 'profiting' from the crime of illegal immigration though.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the nature of our federal form of government and States' rights.  "Jaywalking" over an imaginary State line into our Union is only a federal misdemeanor.
> 
> States no longer retain their former States' right over immigration since 1808 when it became a sovereign, federal power.
> 
> States have a right to ensure Commerce is lawful in their own State markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imaginary line?  Jaywalking?   LOL! Doesn't matter how you try to smooth over what they do.   It is against the law to come here illegally and therefore must be deported.      You can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a misdemeanor not a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?    They are still in violation of our immigration laws and subject to deportation.   Many of them have been deported but they came back and that is a felony.   It is a felony to work with a fake or stolen ID or to work under the table while evading income taxes also.  Is that enough felonies for you?
Click to expand...

It is only a federal misdemeanor not a State crime at all, since 1808; only the right appeals to ignorance of the law while proclaiming themselves to have acquired and possessed, the "gospel Truth".


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War on illegals?    By seeking justice on American lawbreakers is that a war on them also?  WTF is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

It is only a misdemeanor.  Why are we losing money on Commerce, with our Commerce Clause?  Remember, only bad Capitalists don't have a good answer.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the same Thing.  We do have a Commerce Clause.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our border and not solving our illegal problem, with our Commerce Clause?
Click to expand...


Acid rain.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We take away a felons' right to vote in most places. Yet we give an illegal alien (presumedly commiting felonies to get here illegally) the right to vote. How's that make sense?
> 
> We deny felons the right to profit from their crimes via books, movies, etc. Yet we allow illegal immigrants to profit from their crime getting jobs, housing, government documents, etc.
> 
> I could give a crap where people live, or where they go, but as a matter of law I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope: "jaywalking" across an imaginary State line is only a misdemeanor.[/QUOTE
> There is no imaginary line and they aren't jaywalking you POS!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is only a misdemeanor and there is an imaginary State line.  You merely need a clue and Cause, instead of your diversions and that form of fallacy for your Cause.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

A misdemeanor is still a punishable offense under law. And in the case of an illegal, it should be deportation. They are here ILLEGALLY and broke the law.


----------



## dblack

Greeneyedlady said:


> A misdemeanor is still a punishable offense under law. And in the case of an illegal, it should be deportation. They are here ILLEGALLY and broke the law.



Why do you type "illegally" in all caps?


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the same Thing.  We do have a Commerce Clause.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our border and not solving our illegal problem, with our Commerce Clause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acid rain.
Click to expand...

Only the right believes Capitalism is useless in this case; do they forget they have to practice their Communism, in Cuba.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> A misdemeanor is still a punishable offense under law. And in the case of an illegal, it should be deportation. They are here ILLEGALLY and broke the law.


Dude, it is Only a federal Crime since 1808, and a Misdemeanor.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the same Thing.  We do have a Commerce Clause.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our border and not solving our illegal problem, with our Commerce Clause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acid rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right believes Capitalism is useless in this case; do they forget they have to practice their Communism, in Cuba.
Click to expand...


Indubitably.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

It's a crime. You go to Mexico and jump their border. See what happens.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> It's a crime. You go to Mexico and jump their border. See what happens.


So what; any Thing can be a crime, ask the right while they resort to the cognitive dissonance of the coercive use of force of the State, instead of abstinence and just saying "no".   The right are a bunch of communists and don't even know it; some on the left know we need to become better poets, for the poetic licensing.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Let's just ask the left why they want to ignore federal laws.


----------



## dblack

danielpalos said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crime. You go to Mexico and jump their border. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> So what; any Thing can be a crime, ask the right while they resort to cognitive dissonance of the coercive use of force of the State, instead of abstinence and just saying "no".   The right are a bunch of communists and don't even know it; some on the left know we need to become better poets, for the poetic licensing.
Click to expand...


The poets know about acid rain.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Poetic license doesn't change Federal law.


----------



## dblack

Greeneyedlady said:


> Poetic license doesn't change Federal law.



Supreme Court Haiku - Clauses


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> Let's just ask the left why they want to ignore federal laws.


We have a Commerce Clause; that is a federal law.  Any questions?


----------



## danielpalos

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crime. You go to Mexico and jump their border. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> So what; any Thing can be a crime, ask the right while they resort to cognitive dissonance of the coercive use of force of the State, instead of abstinence and just saying "no".   The right are a bunch of communists and don't even know it; some on the left know we need to become better poets, for the poetic licensing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poets know about acid rain.
Click to expand...

yup, it sometimes helps.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Sorry but the Commerce clause doesn't override Federal immigration laws.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> Sorry but the Commerce clause doesn't override Federal immigration laws.


Federal immigration laws don't override our Commerce Clause.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep bringing up the commerce clause when it has nothing to do with illegal immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who.gives.a.fuck!!!
> Americans are losing jobs to illegals. That is the problem!!
> American money sent back to mexico is second only to oil in the mexican economy.
> And the American people get nothing but low wages and fewer jobs in return.
> The only people who benefit are the mexicans the mexican government and our government...the American people are getting the shaft. PERIOD!
> How about we charge a 20% tax on all monies sent to mexico,because they sure as hell aren't spending the money here and benefiting our economy.
> You're giving our country away to people who dont give a shit about America or what it means to be an American.
> Thats traitorous behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean, who gives a fuck?!  Any person who lays any claim to fiscal forms of responsibility, should give a fuck just on general principle. We should not be running massive deficits if we were busier engaged in Commerce, with our Commerce Clause.
Click to expand...


 Are you fucking kidding me?
Do you have even the slightest idea what you're saying?
  You're about one step away from ignore with your ridiculous shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oldglory1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear anymore crying about wages or lack of jobs from liberals until they start demanding we shut the borders and deport all illegals.
> 
> Two Immigrants For Every New Job Since 2000 The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not my boy.    I never voted for him.   So it's alright for you to take advantage of corruption in our government to increase your selfish profits while breaking the law?  That makes you just as much of anti-American POS as he is!    If it were up to you you'd hire Americans?   Why isn't it up to you whom you hire?
Click to expand...


 You still have yet to tell me how I'm breaking any laws. And I'll tell you what dickhead,find me an American gardener and I'll hire him. Find me an American bricklayer,construction worker,...i can go on all day if you'd like.
   Stop letting the mexicans in and they wont take over the job market.
You're a complete dolt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dblack said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the same Thing.  We do have a Commerce Clause.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our border and not solving our illegal problem, with our Commerce Clause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acid rain.
Click to expand...



 Bed bugs..definitely bed bugs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the same Thing.  We do have a Commerce Clause.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our border and not solving our illegal problem, with our Commerce Clause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acid rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right believes Capitalism is useless in this case; do they forget they have to practice their Communism, in Cuba.
Click to expand...



 I think that was the last straw...adios dumbass.


----------



## Muhammed

Sonny Clark said:


> *Vitter: AG Nominee Lynch's Claim Illegals Have 'Right' to Work in U.S. 'Just Absolutely Crazy'
> 
> Speaking about Attorney General nominee Loretta Lynch’s statement that illegal aliens have the “right to work” in the United States, Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) said he was “astounded” by Lynch’s comments, calling them “crazy” and “just not true.”
> 
> During her confirmation hearing before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Lynch asserted that illegal aliens living in the United States shared the same right to work as U.S. citizens and legal residents.
> 
> Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.) asked Lynch during the hearing, “Who has more right to a job in this country" – citizens and legal permanent residents or illegal aliens?
> 
> “I believe that the right and the obligation to work is one that's shared by everyone in this country regardless of how they came here,” Lynch responded.
> 
> Vitter also said he was not surprised Lynch’s support for illegal aliens’ “right to work” in the United States did not get much airtime in the mainstream media last week.
> 
> “It doesn’t surprise me,” Vitter explained, adding that “the mainstream media has a history of not covering things or reporting things that are critical of the president’s agenda, and clearly it’s no different with this issue.”
> 
> Vitter AG Nominee Lynch s Claim Illegals Have Right to Work in U.S. Just Absolutely Crazy CNS News
> 
> Is our government working for us, or against us?
> 
> 
> *



Lynch is a scumbag.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?


Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does; it means we need Commerce not a war on illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who.gives.a.fuck!!!
> Americans are losing jobs to illegals. That is the problem!!
> American money sent back to mexico is second only to oil in the mexican economy.
> And the American people get nothing but low wages and fewer jobs in return.
> The only people who benefit are the mexicans the mexican government and our government...the American people are getting the shaft. PERIOD!
> How about we charge a 20% tax on all monies sent to mexico,because they sure as hell aren't spending the money here and benefiting our economy.
> You're giving our country away to people who dont give a shit about America or what it means to be an American.
> Thats traitorous behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean, who gives a fuck?!  Any person who lays any claim to fiscal forms of responsibility, should give a fuck just on general principle. We should not be running massive deficits if we were busier engaged in Commerce, with our Commerce Clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?
> Do you have even the slightest idea what you're saying?
> You're about one step away from ignore with your ridiculous shit.
Click to expand...

You are more ridiculous having nothing but fallacy for your Cause, and believing you are right simply because you are on the right.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a complete retard spewing ridiculous things that have nothing to do with our current problem.
> And as I've already said illegals wont affect me one way or another,but I hope they destroy everything you hold dear....because you deserve it.
> You are a disgrace to this country and unfortunately I'm not allowed to say what I really believe should happen to people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, it is only your lack of a clue and a Cause, that is ridiculous; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have _habeas corpus_, why is the global temperature rising?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the same Thing.  We do have a Commerce Clause.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our border and not solving our illegal problem, with our Commerce Clause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acid rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bed bugs..definitely bed bugs.
Click to expand...

nothing but fallacy, definitely, nothing but fallacy.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear the right complaining they can't make more money with a Commerce Clause and an official Mint at their disposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not my boy.    I never voted for him.   So it's alright for you to take advantage of corruption in our government to increase your selfish profits while breaking the law?  That makes you just as much of anti-American POS as he is!    If it were up to you you'd hire Americans?   Why isn't it up to you whom you hire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have yet to tell me how I'm breaking any laws. And I'll tell you what dickhead,find me an American gardener and I'll hire him. Find me an American bricklayer,construction worker,...i can go on all day if you'd like.
> Stop letting the mexicans in and they wont take over the job market.
> You're a complete dolt.
Click to expand...


Are  you for real?   You don't know that it is against the law to hire illegal aliens?  Who do you think did construction, gardening, etc. before the arrival of cheap, illegal labor and Americans are still willing to do those jobs.    Stop letting the Mexicans in?   It is our government that is encouraging illegal immigration not us!   You have a choice not to break the law and hire an American instead and you know it but you choose to break the law and hire illegals instead to increase your profits.   You are a despicable anti-American traitor!


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not my boy.    I never voted for him.   So it's alright for you to take advantage of corruption in our government to increase your selfish profits while breaking the law?  That makes you just as much of anti-American POS as he is!    If it were up to you you'd hire Americans?   Why isn't it up to you whom you hire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have yet to tell me how I'm breaking any laws. And I'll tell you what dickhead,find me an American gardener and I'll hire him. Find me an American bricklayer,construction worker,...i can go on all day if you'd like.
> Stop letting the mexicans in and they wont take over the job market.
> You're a complete dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are  you for real?   You don't know that it is against the law to hire illegal aliens?  Who do you think did construction, gardening, etc. before the arrival of cheap, illegal labor and Americans are still willing to do those jobs.    Stop letting the Mexicans in?   It is our government that is encouraging illegal immigration not us!   You have a choice not to break the law and hire an American instead and you know it but you choose to break the law and hire illegals instead to increase your profits.   You are a despicable anti-American traitor!
Click to expand...

Only the right prefers to appeal to ignorance of a federal doctrine and State laws regarding the concept of employment at will, in favor of the socialism of their alleged subscription to the morals of Religion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how exactly do I access this mint douche bag?
> Personally it doesnt effect me one way or another if you dumbfucks cant find a job as I'm retired. As a matter of fact it makes it easy to hire cheap mexican labor which saves me money.
> Go ahead and screw yourself and your children,it's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not my boy.    I never voted for him.   So it's alright for you to take advantage of corruption in our government to increase your selfish profits while breaking the law?  That makes you just as much of anti-American POS as he is!    If it were up to you you'd hire Americans?   Why isn't it up to you whom you hire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have yet to tell me how I'm breaking any laws. And I'll tell you what dickhead,find me an American gardener and I'll hire him. Find me an American bricklayer,construction worker,...i can go on all day if you'd like.
> Stop letting the mexicans in and they wont take over the job market.
> You're a complete dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are  you for real?   You don't know that it is against the law to hire illegal aliens?  Who do you think did construction, gardening, etc. before the arrival of cheap, illegal labor and Americans are still willing to do those jobs.    Stop letting the Mexicans in?   It is our government that is encouraging illegal immigration not us!   You have a choice not to break the law and hire an American instead and you know it but you choose to break the law and hire illegals instead to increase your profits.   You are a despicable anti-American traitor!
Click to expand...


  And you're a cum guzzling idiot.
   You cannot find a single American construction worker in Texas,grounds keeper or any other manual labor type job.
    Dont know where you live,but apparently you've been spared the invasion ....so far.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not my boy.    I never voted for him.   So it's alright for you to take advantage of corruption in our government to increase your selfish profits while breaking the law?  That makes you just as much of anti-American POS as he is!    If it were up to you you'd hire Americans?   Why isn't it up to you whom you hire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have yet to tell me how I'm breaking any laws. And I'll tell you what dickhead,find me an American gardener and I'll hire him. Find me an American bricklayer,construction worker,...i can go on all day if you'd like.
> Stop letting the mexicans in and they wont take over the job market.
> You're a complete dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are  you for real?   You don't know that it is against the law to hire illegal aliens?  Who do you think did construction, gardening, etc. before the arrival of cheap, illegal labor and Americans are still willing to do those jobs.    Stop letting the Mexicans in?   It is our government that is encouraging illegal immigration not us!   You have a choice not to break the law and hire an American instead and you know it but you choose to break the law and hire illegals instead to increase your profits.   You are a despicable anti-American traitor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right prefers to appeal to ignorance of a federal doctrine and State laws regarding the concept of employment at will, in favor of the socialism of their alleged subscription to the morals of Religion.
Click to expand...


Federal doctrine?   Does this doctrine trump our immigration and labor laws?     Are you really this stupid?  There is no employment at will that includes lawfully hiring illegal aliens.  WTH does religion have to do with our right to have and enforce our immigration laws?


----------



## danielpalos

It has nothing to do with immigration but is our labor law.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> It has nothing to do with immigration but is our labor law.



Our labor laws give permission to hire illegal aliens.?   You're grasping at straws now.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

danielpalos said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?
Click to expand...

 I'll ask you again since you chose to act of ignorance. Care to quote the federal commerce clause where it says illegals can work without papers?


----------



## Greeneyedlady

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a law breaking, anti-American POS?   Well thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy obama is the one letting them in the country. If it were up to me I would hire Americans but the mexicans have priced them out of the work force.
> So if you and your kids cant find a job it's all on you,and I dont mind fucking your type over...you deserve everything you get for making it happen.
> Have fun in the soup lines ya fuken idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not my boy.    I never voted for him.   So it's alright for you to take advantage of corruption in our government to increase your selfish profits while breaking the law?  That makes you just as much of anti-American POS as he is!    If it were up to you you'd hire Americans?   Why isn't it up to you whom you hire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have yet to tell me how I'm breaking any laws. And I'll tell you what dickhead,find me an American gardener and I'll hire him. Find me an American bricklayer,construction worker,...i can go on all day if you'd like.
> Stop letting the mexicans in and they wont take over the job market.
> You're a complete dolt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are  you for real?   You don't know that it is against the law to hire illegal aliens?  Who do you think did construction, gardening, etc. before the arrival of cheap, illegal labor and Americans are still willing to do those jobs.    Stop letting the Mexicans in?   It is our government that is encouraging illegal immigration not us!   You have a choice not to break the law and hire an American instead and you know it but you choose to break the law and hire illegals instead to increase your profits.   You are a despicable anti-American traitor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the right prefers to appeal to ignorance of a federal doctrine and State laws regarding the concept of employment at will, in favor of the socialism of their alleged subscription to the morals of Religion.
Click to expand...

Only an idiot would try to twist a federal law that CLEARLY STATES, no illegals working in America without a proper work visa issued by the Government. There is no religion about it. It's called Federal Law, and National Sovereignty. You and other obamaidjidts can try to ignore it, but it has been our LAW since 1808. We don't want our need their 3rd world asses here! They can take care of their own instead of throwing them at the American Taxpayers to support.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with immigration but is our labor law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our labor laws give permission to hire illegal aliens.?   You're grasping at straws now.
Click to expand...

We have a federal Doctrine and our own State laws regarding the concept of employment at will; should there be Any need to quibble in legal venues, that gives weight and measure to the concept that the private sector doesn't have to have a clue or a Cause when it comes to laws that are sovereign to the general government, not the People or the States, since 1808.  And, not Only that, 

We have a First Amendment which also secures Individual Liberty and freedom of (labor) Contract should the Judicature of the general government decide to not give full faith and credit to the Articles of declarations of rights in the Constitutions of the several United States.  

_Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances._

Plus, not Only the above, but also this;

_No state shall enter into any treaty, alliance, or confederation; grant letters of marque and reprisal; coin money; emit bills of credit; make anything but gold and silver coin a tender in payment of debts; pass any bill of attainder, ex post facto law, or law impairing the obligation of contracts, or grant any title of nobility._

Even an at-will employment contract is a Contract.  

And, in Case all of the above is not enough, we have a Commerce Clause--Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  

Is it the fault of the left that even the right cannot seem to find Good capitalists who can make more money through Commerce at our borders, well regulated, even with an official Mint at their disposal.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the commerce clause allows illegal immigrants to work without papers?
> 
> 
> 
> Care to quote where the several States have a basis to care if someone is from out of State or out of state since 1808?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ask you again since you chose to act of ignorance. Care to quote the federal commerce clause where it says illegals can work without papers?
Click to expand...


It is a federal law to be enforced by the federal government.  Are you as proactive with your federal Tax returns?


----------



## JoeMoma

If labor laws concerning illegal immergrants were properly enforced, we'd would not have an illegal immergration problem.


----------



## dblack

JoeMoma said:


> If labor laws concerning illegal immergrants were properly enforced, we'd would not have an illegal immergration problem.



No, instead we'd have a draconian police state problem.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Federal law overrides the states. You can whine all you want. It is what it is. Illegals do not have the right to work in the US without papers.
As for the constitution, do you really think illegals care about our constitution? They break our laws so you really think they give a shit?
Show me in the constitution where illegal aliens have rights like our citizens?
Oh and my taxes have nothing to do with this, but just so you feel better, I've been paying my taxes faithfully for years.


----------



## fmdog44

I'll guess many of you have not seen the protest by illegals to have the word"illegal" removed. It is the epitome of total lack of gratitude and responsibility. One of the ILLEGALS was carrying a sign reading "THE ONLY THING ILLEGAL IS THE BORDER"     How bout dem apples??!!


----------



## JoeMoma

fmdog44 said:


> I'll guess many of you have not seen the protest by illegals to have the word"illegal" removed. It is the epitome of total lack of gratitude and responsibility. One of the ILLEGALS was carrying a sign reading "THE ONLY THING ILLEGAL IS THE BORDER"     How bout dem apples??!!


dem(ocrat) apples?


----------



## danielpalos

JoeMoma said:


> If labor laws concerning illegal immergrants were properly enforced, we'd would not have an illegal immergration problem.


Exactly, we should be solving our illegal problem through the legal means at the disposal of our federal Congress:  

_To regulate commerce with foreign nations, and among the several states, and with the Indian tribes;_

Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are there no Good capitalists to be found, even by the right; we even have an official Mint at our disposal.  

We should be generating revenue to lower our Tax burden not increasing it through the cognitive dissonance and repugnance of the right, to our own Commerce Clause.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If labor laws concerning illegal immergrants were properly enforced, we'd would not have an illegal immergration problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we should be solving our illegal problem through the legal means at the disposal of our federal Congress:
> 
> _To regulate commerce with foreign nations, and among the several states, and with the Indian tribes;_
> 
> Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are there no Good capitalists to be found, even by the right; we even have an official Mint at our disposal.
> 
> We should be generating revenue to lower our Tax burden not increasing it through the cognitive dissonance and repugnance of the right, to our own Commerce Clause.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you babbling about?


----------



## MaryL

Illegals  have rights to rape, murderer, and drive cars without licenses, let alone immigrate illegally. Now, most people  from all other non Hispanic countries have always immigrated LEGALY, including both my great grand patents  from Germany and Ireland. BOTH OF MY Great Grand parents all had to struggle, but they didn't lie or ignore the rules to get on up in here, either, Hispanics....wow. Can't  criticize them, that is racist.  Wow.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If labor laws concerning illegal immergrants were properly enforced, we'd would not have an illegal immergration problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, we should be solving our illegal problem through the legal means at the disposal of our federal Congress:
> 
> _To regulate commerce with foreign nations, and among the several states, and with the Indian tribes;_
> 
> Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are there no Good capitalists to be found, even by the right; we even have an official Mint at our disposal.
> 
> We should be generating revenue to lower our Tax burden not increasing it through the cognitive dissonance and repugnance of the right, to our own Commerce Clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you babbling about?
Click to expand...

About how you really just need a clue and a Cause, instead of just shilling the canned propaganda and rhetoric of the right.


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> Illegals  have rights to rape, murderer, and drive cars without licenses, let alone immigrate illegally. Now, most people  from all other non Hispanic countries have always immigrated LEGALY, including both my great grand patents  from Germany and Ireland. BOTH OF MY Great Grand parents all had to struggle, but they didn't lie or ignore the rules to get on up in here, either, Hispanics....wow. Can't  criticize them, that is racist.  Wow.


It has to do with our Commerce Clause and why the right loves to reduce social spending on the least wealthy, and claim it is because they are not "worth it" under any form of Capitalism--instead of make more money with an official Mint at their disposal when they are in the majority.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals  have rights to rape, murderer, and drive cars without licenses, let alone immigrate illegally. Now, most people  from all other non Hispanic countries have always immigrated LEGALY, including both my great grand patents  from Germany and Ireland. BOTH OF MY Great Grand parents all had to struggle, but they didn't lie or ignore the rules to get on up in here, either, Hispanics....wow. Can't  criticize them, that is racist.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with our Commerce Clause and why the right loves to reduce social spending on the least wealthy, and claim it is because they are not "worth it" under any form of Capitalism--instead of make more money with an official Mint at their disposal when they are in the majority.
Click to expand...


And this has what to do with our immigration laws?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals  have rights to rape, murderer, and drive cars without licenses, let alone immigrate illegally. Now, most people  from all other non Hispanic countries have always immigrated LEGALY, including both my great grand patents  from Germany and Ireland. BOTH OF MY Great Grand parents all had to struggle, but they didn't lie or ignore the rules to get on up in here, either, Hispanics....wow. Can't  criticize them, that is racist.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with our Commerce Clause and why the right loves to reduce social spending on the least wealthy, and claim it is because they are not "worth it" under any form of Capitalism--instead of make more money with an official Mint at their disposal when they are in the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?
Click to expand...


Immigration laws are not employment at will laws.  It really is that simple.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?



Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
Click to expand...


And just what do our immigration laws state?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
Click to expand...

They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
Click to expand...


And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
Click to expand...

Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?


----------



## mudwhistle

danielpalos said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vitter: AG Nominee Lynch's Claim Illegals Have 'Right' to Work in U.S. 'Just Absolutely Crazy'
> 
> Speaking about Attorney General nominee Loretta Lynch’s statement that illegal aliens have the “right to work” in the United States, Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) said he was “astounded” by Lynch’s comments, calling them “crazy” and “just not true.”
> 
> During her confirmation hearing before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Lynch asserted that illegal aliens living in the United States shared the same right to work as U.S. citizens and legal residents.
> 
> Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.) asked Lynch during the hearing, “Who has more right to a job in this country" – citizens and legal permanent residents or illegal aliens?
> 
> “I believe that the right and the obligation to work is one that's shared by everyone in this country regardless of how they came here,” Lynch responded.
> 
> Vitter also said he was not surprised Lynch’s support for illegal aliens’ “right to work” in the United States did not get much airtime in the mainstream media last week.
> 
> “It doesn’t surprise me,” Vitter explained, adding that “the mainstream media has a history of not covering things or reporting things that are critical of the president’s agenda, and clearly it’s no different with this issue.”
> 
> Vitter AG Nominee Lynch s Claim Illegals Have Right to Work in U.S. Just Absolutely Crazy CNS News
> 
> Is our government working for us, or against us?
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the right is confusing felonies with misdemeanors.
Click to expand...

Failure to appear for your hearing is a felony.

Today, the definition of “aggravated felony” covers more than thirty types of offenses, including simple battery, theft, filing a false tax return, and failing to appear in court.​
Mobile Site Preview


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.


----------



## danielpalos

mudwhistle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vitter: AG Nominee Lynch's Claim Illegals Have 'Right' to Work in U.S. 'Just Absolutely Crazy'
> 
> Speaking about Attorney General nominee Loretta Lynch’s statement that illegal aliens have the “right to work” in the United States, Sen. David Vitter (R-La.) said he was “astounded” by Lynch’s comments, calling them “crazy” and “just not true.”
> 
> During her confirmation hearing before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Lynch asserted that illegal aliens living in the United States shared the same right to work as U.S. citizens and legal residents.
> 
> Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.) asked Lynch during the hearing, “Who has more right to a job in this country" – citizens and legal permanent residents or illegal aliens?
> 
> “I believe that the right and the obligation to work is one that's shared by everyone in this country regardless of how they came here,” Lynch responded.
> 
> Vitter also said he was not surprised Lynch’s support for illegal aliens’ “right to work” in the United States did not get much airtime in the mainstream media last week.
> 
> “It doesn’t surprise me,” Vitter explained, adding that “the mainstream media has a history of not covering things or reporting things that are critical of the president’s agenda, and clearly it’s no different with this issue.”
> 
> Vitter AG Nominee Lynch s Claim Illegals Have Right to Work in U.S. Just Absolutely Crazy CNS News
> 
> Is our government working for us, or against us?
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the right is confusing felonies with misdemeanors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failure to appear for your hearing is a felony.
> 
> Today, the definition of “aggravated felony” covers more than thirty types of offenses, including simple battery, theft, filing a false tax return, and failing to appear in court.​
> Mobile Site Preview
Click to expand...

What if they don't fail to appear?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
Click to expand...

Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor. 

You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?

We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
Click to expand...

APPLY AND GO THROUGH THE PROCESS, not jump the river!


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
> 
> 
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
Click to expand...


Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?

How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.


----------



## Oldglory1

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders and go into the interior of our nation and suck up jobs and taxes.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
Click to expand...


 Which is why I stopped responding to the idiot.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> The Commerce clause does not allow illegals to work in our country without government papers. They have NO right to work in the US. What part of that do you not understand?


You need to read State Constitutions; and not Only that, but also be cognizant of the legal fact that Immigration into the Union is no longer a States right since 1808.  It really is that simple, except to the disingenuous right--or, is the right going to stop nullifying federal gun control laws as well.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Commerce Clause means our laws must engage in Commerce not forms of Prohibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just what do our immigration laws state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cannot be repugnant to our Commerce Clause if labor is engaged in Commerce.  In any case, not all foreign labor wants to immigrate to the US, but merely try their luck in our markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
Click to expand...

I don't know why you so cognitively dissonant or ignorant of the difference between an Invasion and migrant labor.  Migrant labor is a form of Commerce; Immigration is not in that same class of Commerce.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders and go into the interior of our nation and suck up jobs and taxes.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dude, it is usually only a misdemeanor to "jaywalk" across an imaginary State line without inspection.  It is the ignorance of the right that prevents them from understanding the fundamental problems of our republic; unfortunately, they don't mind appealing to ignorance of the law while maybe holding any old book in their hands and proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with our immigration laws?   Why do you refuse to answer that when we keep asking you?   Any so-called Commerce Claus does not negate our immigration laws nor our right to enforce them.
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I stopped responding to the idiot.
Click to expand...

You stopped responding simply because you ran out of a clue and a Cause with Only fallacy at your disposal.


----------



## Stephanie

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders and go into the interior of our nation and suck up jobs and taxes.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it is usually only a misdemeanor to "jaywalk" across an imaginary State line without inspection.  It is the ignorance of the right that prevents them from understanding the fundamental problems of our republic; unfortunately, they don't mind appealing to ignorance of the law while maybe holding any old book in their hands and proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".
Click to expand...


and many will think your post ignorant. so who are you to judge. go shoot your high horse you've broken it's back


----------



## Greeneyedlady

States do not supersede Federal laws. Get it through your head. They are here ILLEGALLY, and no matter what you think about a commerce clause or whatever the heck you think you can come up with as an excuse, NOTHING allows illegals to work in our country unless they have government papers. Get It?


----------



## danielpalos

Stephanie said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders and go into the interior of our nation and suck up jobs and taxes.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it is usually only a misdemeanor to "jaywalk" across an imaginary State line without inspection.  It is the ignorance of the right that prevents them from understanding the fundamental problems of our republic; unfortunately, they don't mind appealing to ignorance of the law while maybe holding any old book in their hands and proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and many will think your post ignorant. so who are you to judge. go shoot your high horse you've broken it's back
Click to expand...


dudette, I am not the one appealing to ignorance of the law.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> States do not supersede Federal laws. Get it through your head. They are here ILLEGALLY, and no matter what you think about a commerce clause or whatever the heck you think you can come up with as an excuse, NOTHING allows illegals to work in our country unless they have government papers. Get It?


Dudette, States don't have to care if someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.  Why not stop appealing to ignorance of our supreme law of the land?


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Read my lips,States do not control Federal Law. Get it? Even the commerce clause you keep throwing up as some sort of excuse CONTROLS the numbers of migrants allowed to work in the US. Otherwise ILLEGALS ARE BREAKING THE LAW if they work here. NO PAPERS? THEY ARE CRIMINALS!


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> States do not supersede Federal laws. Get it through your head. They are here ILLEGALLY, and no matter what you think about a commerce clause or whatever the heck you think you can come up with as an excuse, NOTHING allows illegals to work in our country unless they have government papers. Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> Dudette, States don't have to care if someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.  Why not stop appealing to ignorance of our supreme law of the land?
Click to expand...


Out of state?  Out of state as in a citizen or legal immigrant is not the problem.   Your so-called Commerce laws have nothing to do with illegal immigration nor legal immigration so why don't you post it in the right forum?   This is not the one as it is about immigration.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration has nothing to do with Commerce; usually.  They are two separate concepts.  We do have a Commerce Clause; why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders and go into the interior of our nation and suck up jobs and taxes.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it is usually only a misdemeanor to "jaywalk" across an imaginary State line without inspection.  It is the ignorance of the right that prevents them from understanding the fundamental problems of our republic; unfortunately, they don't mind appealing to ignorance of the law while maybe holding any old book in their hands and proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter.  Coming here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws and subject to deportation.   There are no imaginary lines for our federal or state's borders.   They are real.   Even the left knows this.   We also have immigration laws, quotas and policies that weren't implemented  simply by the right.   They are in place via our entire congress and government and any so-called Commerce laws doesn't negate those laws.  Seems it is you that is the ignorant one. Let me guess by your last name you're just another Hispanic ethnocentric, racist who thinks your group should be above our immigration laws.   Am I right?


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> Read my lips,States do not control Federal Law. Get it? Even the commerce clause you keep throwing up as some sort of excuse CONTROLS the numbers of migrants allowed to work in the US. Otherwise ILLEGALS ARE BREAKING THE LAW if they work here. NO PAPERS? THEY ARE CRIMINALS!


Dudette, I know the several States have no longer any form of controul over immigration, like they used to, before the ratification of our federal Constitution, since 1808.  Thus, even illegal immigration is a simple red herring regarding States rights, since they don't have Any over immigration since 1808.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> States do not supersede Federal laws. Get it through your head. They are here ILLEGALLY, and no matter what you think about a commerce clause or whatever the heck you think you can come up with as an excuse, NOTHING allows illegals to work in our country unless they have government papers. Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> Dudette, States don't have to care if someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.  Why not stop appealing to ignorance of our supreme law of the land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of state?  Out of state as in a citizen or legal immigrant is not the problem.   Your so-called Commerce laws have nothing to do with illegal immigration nor legal immigration so why don't you post it in the right forum?   This is not the one as it is about immigration.
Click to expand...

Dude, it helps if you have some clue and some Cause.  The several States no longer retain any rights regarding immigration since 1808.  It is in our supreme law of the land and preempts Any appeals to ignorance of that, specific law.  Thus, it is a Commerce issue for the several States of the Union and no Thing more.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Why are you more concerned about that than the illegal invasion of our country?     That is costing us billions a year.   And again, even though they are two separate concepts any Commerce Clause does not negate our immigration laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Because, I actually have enough of a clue and enough of a Cause, to know the difference between an invasion and migrant labor.
> 
> You claim it is costing us billions a year; we have a Commerce Clause, why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders.  Are you finally admitting the right can't find Good capitalists who can actually make more money under our form of Capitalism, even with an official Mint at their disposal?
> 
> We should be solving our illegal problem on a permanent basis through Commerce, well regulated; it really should be that simple, except to the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Migrant labor here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws.   What part of that aren't you getting?   If we are losing commerce dollars at the border then that is a separate issue from allowing millions of illegal aliens flood our borders and go into the interior of our nation and suck up jobs and taxes.   Address it separately then.   I am addressing the billions of lost tax dollars  due to illegal aliens living in the interior of our nation.   Stay on topic, will you?
> 
> How does addressing commerce at the border have anything to do with the fact that we don't have the jobs and resources to support illegal aliens in the interior of our nation?   You never explain WTH you are talking about.    You talk in riddles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it is usually only a misdemeanor to "jaywalk" across an imaginary State line without inspection.  It is the ignorance of the right that prevents them from understanding the fundamental problems of our republic; unfortunately, they don't mind appealing to ignorance of the law while maybe holding any old book in their hands and proclaiming they are for the "gospel Truth".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.  Coming here without authorization is a violation of our immigration laws and subject to deportation.   There are no imaginary lines for our federal or state's borders.   They are real.   Even the left knows this.   We also have immigration laws, quotas and policies that weren't implemented  simply by the right.   They are in place via our entire congress and government and any so-called Commerce laws doesn't negate those laws.  Seems it is you that is the ignorant one. Let me guess by your last name you're just another Hispanic ethnocentric, racist who thinks your group should be above our immigration laws.   Am I right?
Click to expand...

Dude, there is no appeal to ignorance of our doctrine of separation of powers, either.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

There seems to be some ignorance on your part. "Several States" is not an issue.
You seem to ignore the "Supreme Law of the land"
Guess what is says?
ILLEGALS CANNOT WORK IN THE US WITHOUT GOVERNMENT DOCUMENTS.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> States do not supersede Federal laws. Get it through your head. They are here ILLEGALLY, and no matter what you think about a commerce clause or whatever the heck you think you can come up with as an excuse, NOTHING allows illegals to work in our country unless they have government papers. Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> Dudette, States don't have to care if someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.  Why not stop appealing to ignorance of our supreme law of the land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of state?  Out of state as in a citizen or legal immigrant is not the problem.   Your so-called Commerce laws have nothing to do with illegal immigration nor legal immigration so why don't you post it in the right forum?   This is not the one as it is about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it helps if you have some clue and some Cause.  The several States no longer retain any rights regarding immigration since 1808.  It is in our supreme law of the land and preempts Any appeals to ignorance of that, specific law.  Thus, it is a Commerce issue for the several States of the Union and no Thing more.
Click to expand...


The states are obligated to respect our immigration laws put forth by the federal government.   Just because they have been lax in enforcing them still doesn't give the employers within our states to hire illegal aliens.   It is still against the law.    What part of that aren't you getting?    Any state Commerce laws do not negate federal immigration laws are you really this stupid?    Why didn't you answer my question about your ethnicity?   I guess I was right then..


----------



## Stephanie

this is what the majority of the LEGAL American citizens believe:







Federal Judge _Blocks_ Obama's Executive Amnesty

thank goodness we still have people looking out FOR US the legal citizens of this country

ALL of it here:
Federal Judge Blocks Obama s Executive Amnesty Truth Revolt


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> There seems to be some ignorance on your part. "Several States" is not an issue.
> You seem to ignore the "Supreme Law of the land"
> Guess what is says?
> ILLEGALS CANNOT WORK IN THE US WITHOUT GOVERNMENT DOCUMENTS.


It really does require a clue and a Cause; we don't have a unitary form of national government; regardless of the efforts of the right, who are even at this moment, practicing their Communism, in Cuba.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> States do not supersede Federal laws. Get it through your head. They are here ILLEGALLY, and no matter what you think about a commerce clause or whatever the heck you think you can come up with as an excuse, NOTHING allows illegals to work in our country unless they have government papers. Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> Dudette, States don't have to care if someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.  Why not stop appealing to ignorance of our supreme law of the land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of state?  Out of state as in a citizen or legal immigrant is not the problem.   Your so-called Commerce laws have nothing to do with illegal immigration nor legal immigration so why don't you post it in the right forum?   This is not the one as it is about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, it helps if you have some clue and some Cause.  The several States no longer retain any rights regarding immigration since 1808.  It is in our supreme law of the land and preempts Any appeals to ignorance of that, specific law.  Thus, it is a Commerce issue for the several States of the Union and no Thing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The states are obligated to respect our immigration laws put forth by the federal government.   Just because they have been lax in enforcing them still doesn't give the employers within our states to hire illegal aliens.   It is still against the law.    What part of that aren't you getting?    Any state Commerce laws do not negate federal immigration laws are you really this stupid?    Why didn't you answer my question about your ethnicity?   I guess I was right then..
Click to expand...

sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?


----------



## Greeneyedlady

throwing out another topic isn't going to change facts.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> throwing out another topic isn't going to change facts.


I didn't miss the cognitive dissonance of the right.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

no, you just decided you don't have to follow Federal law.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> no, you just decided you don't have to follow Federal law.


sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you just decided you don't have to follow Federal law.
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?
Click to expand...


This is the "immigration" forum.   Did you get lost?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you just decided you don't have to follow Federal law.
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the "immigration" forum.   Did you get lost?
Click to expand...

no.  it is about the cognitive dissonance, exogenous to myself, that is the problem with those of your point of view.  Why a problem with only some federal laws?


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you just decided you don't have to follow Federal law.
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the "immigration" forum.   Did you get lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is about the cognitive dissonance, exogenous to myself, that is the problem with those of your point of view.  Why a problem with only some federal laws?
Click to expand...


I have a problem with all laws that aren't being enforced and those who violate them.   Now shall we stick to the topic of this forum which is "immigration"?


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you just decided you don't have to follow Federal law.
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the "immigration" forum.   Did you get lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is about the cognitive dissonance, exogenous to myself, that is the problem with those of your point of view.  Why a problem with only some federal laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a problem with all laws that aren't being enforced and those who violate them.   Now shall we stick to the topic of this forum which is "immigration"?
Click to expand...

Ok.  Why do we even have an illegal "problem" with our Commerce Clause?  Is capitalism really that useless to the right?


----------



## Greeneyedlady

It's illegals working without permission that is the problem.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you just decided you don't have to follow Federal law.
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the "immigration" forum.   Did you get lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is about the cognitive dissonance, exogenous to myself, that is the problem with those of your point of view.  Why a problem with only some federal laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a problem with all laws that aren't being enforced and those who violate them.   Now shall we stick to the topic of this forum which is "immigration"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.  Why do we even have an illegal "problem" with our Commerce Clause?  Is capitalism really that useless to the right?
Click to expand...


Capitalism doesn't trump or negate our immigration laws nor should it.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Neither does the commerce clause negate immigration law. For some reason, daniel thinks it does and is using it as an excuse for illegal lawbreakers. That would be a no go.


----------



## Oldglory1

Greeneyedlady said:


> Neither does the commerce clause negate immigration law. For some reason, daniel thinks it does and is using it as an excuse for illegal lawbreakers. That would be a no go.



He knows it.   He is just making a desperate attempt to justify illegal immigration into our country and probably because he is Latino.    They think their ethnic group should be above our immigration laws and rewarded for breaking them.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> It's illegals working without permission that is the problem.


There are no illegals working and getting paid, without permission of capitalists who employ capital and any labor required secure any potential, multimillion dollar bonuses.  Only the right has a problem with Capitalism and declaims it in favor of the socialism of the coercive use of force of the collective of our State.


----------



## danielpalos

Oldglory1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not start with federal gun control laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "immigration" forum.   Did you get lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.  it is about the cognitive dissonance, exogenous to myself, that is the problem with those of your point of view.  Why a problem with only some federal laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a problem with all laws that aren't being enforced and those who violate them.   Now shall we stick to the topic of this forum which is "immigration"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.  Why do we even have an illegal "problem" with our Commerce Clause?  Is capitalism really that useless to the right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't trump or negate our immigration laws nor should it.
Click to expand...

It shouldn't; but, if our laws are inferior, maybe we need better laws that actually make money, since we even have recourse to an official Mint to do it with our Commerce Clause.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> Neither does the commerce clause negate immigration law. For some reason, daniel thinks it does and is using it as an excuse for illegal lawbreakers. That would be a no go.


The point is capitalism is supposed to make money, not more government programs, blah...blah...blah, while lowering taxes; only the right still believes that form of "cult of capitalism".


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Only the right believes in enforcing the laws. Illegal immigration costs us billions each year. If we enforced the laws as they stand now, we would save billions. That's good capitalism.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

You can whine about Capitalism, the commerce clause, money or whatever. It's not going to change the law. Illegals cannot work in the US without government papers. That's the facts, jack.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> Only the right believes in enforcing the laws. Illegal immigration costs us billions each year. If we enforced the laws as they stand now, we would save billions. That's good capitalism.


dudette, only the right is that cognitively dissonant or they would not have a problem with _federal_ gun control laws.

We have a Commerce Clause; why do we have an illegal problem at our borders and not making more money even with an official Mint at our disposal?


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> You can whine about Capitalism, the commerce clause, money or whatever. It's not going to change the law. Illegals cannot work in the US without government papers. That's the facts, jack.


It doesn't matter if someone is willing to practice Individual Liberty and hire them.  It is only a federal law that must be only enforced by the federal government.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Yes, and now that the choomin bamboo's eo has been named for what it was, and stopped, we can start getting back to the business of enforcing the law. Deport illegal workers.


----------



## danielpalos

Greeneyedlady said:


> Yes, and now that the choomin bamboo's eo has been named for what it was, and stopped, we can start getting back to the business of enforcing the law. Deport illegal workers.


The point is dear, unnecessary and improper laws regarding immigration can be changed, our Commerce Clause cannot.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?


----------



## fmdog44

Here in Houston, Texas illegals are driving cars and trucks with no license and of course not insurance. Now here is the fact if you get in to a wreck with one. You are told by the police officer "there is nothing that can be done" in terms of them paying for your damage and it is true. It is so common here it should be written in to our laws. This is not an exaggeration in any form. It is simply the way it is. We have a lot of hit and runs here and a large part of them are most likely by illegals and drunks. It is sad with new cars being so expensive then you get hit by an illegal and you foot the bill for 100% and they pay nothing. The officer in many cases will not even make an arrest.


----------



## Oldglory1

danielpalos said:


> Greeneyedlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and now that the choomin bamboo's eo has been named for what it was, and stopped, we can start getting back to the business of enforcing the law. Deport illegal workers.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is dear, unnecessary and improper laws regarding immigration can be changed, our Commerce Clause cannot.  Why are we losing money on Commerce at our borders?
Click to expand...

 
WTH are you, a parrot?   Knock off your BS about a Commerce Clause as it does not nor should it negate our immigration laws.     Illegals aren't staying at the border.    They are in the interior of our country.    Our immigration laws are unnecessary and improper?   Is that the same for all the countries in the world or just us?    Why aren't you bitching about Mexico's immigration laws?    You never answered my question if you are Hispanic or not.  I surmise that you are and you're just another ethnocentric racist with a tribal mentality for your ethnic group. I'm thru listening to your anti-American tripe!   Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## danielpalos

fmdog44 said:


> Here in Houston, Texas illegals are driving cars and trucks with no license and of course not insurance. Now here is the fact if you get in to a wreck with one. You are told by the police officer "there is nothing that can be done" in terms of them paying for your damage and it is true. It is so common here it should be written in to our laws. This is not an exaggeration in any form. It is simply the way it is. We have a lot of hit and runs here and a large part of them are most likely by illegals and drunks. It is sad with new cars being so expensive then you get hit by an illegal and you foot the bill for 100% and they pay nothing. The officer in many cases will not even make an arrest.


We solved that problem in California through Individual Liberty and Individual fiscal responsibility to obtain more perfect knowledge of the rules of the road, and the concept of caveat emptor in our markets (for insurance).


----------



## Abishai100

*Dollars & Diapers
*

A very laissez-faire attitude towards governance-free capitalism opens complicated doors to cheap labor and minimum wage issues.

I'm thinking of a consumer electronics store in New Orleans, Louisiana owned by a family immigrated from Saudi Arabia and decorated with various Middle Eastern themed ornaments, and I wonder if such a store accentuates the positive confluences created by a free market or if it creates the impression of pure profiteerism/opportunism.

That's why Richie Rich is perhaps my favorite American comic book character.







Richie Rich 1980 TV series - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## danielpalos

In my opinion, it has more to do with the right's version of supply side economics, simply bailout the wealthiest with policies public and then let it trickle down.  some on the left are trying to convince the right, that supply side economics should be supplying us with better governance at lower cost.


----------



## fmdog44

Abishai100 said:


> *Dollars & Diapers
> *
> 
> A very laissez-faire attitude towards governance-free capitalism opens complicated doors to cheap labor and minimum wage issues.
> 
> I'm thinking of a consumer electronics store in New Orleans, Louisiana owned by a family immigrated from Saudi Arabia and decorated with various Middle Eastern themed ornaments, and I wonder if such a store accentuates the positive confluences created by a free market or if it creates the impression of pure profiteerism/opportunism.
> 
> That's why Richie Rich is perhaps my favorite American comic book character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richie Rich 1980 TV series - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37060


Making money is good. There will always be folks with more than others. The essence of America is hard work does pay off in the long run. One great example is the recent story of one man that walked 21 miles per day to and from work. The story spread and someone got a hold of it and someone asked for contributions to buy this elderly worker a car. That turned in to the neighborhood of 300,000 dollars!! So he has a comfortable living and still holds his job all because he was determined to keep working through all the weather walking a greater distance every day than most folks do in  a month or more. Capitalism works in mysterious ways.


----------



## danielpalos

sounds like a crowdfunding success story.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, where is Code Pink, and the rest of the Radicals? They should be in Washington yelling at the top of there pathetic voice, calling Obama a TRAITOR!


----------

